# Carrying A G0759 Up The Stairs



## DanK (Nov 8, 2015)

I just got a new G0759, and I'm excited to put it to work. The trouble is, I have to get it up the stairs to my attic workshop. My son and I tried to lift it on the small wooden pallet it came on, but it seems a little too heavy to maneuver up the steps. I'm considering partially disassembling it to lighten it up, but I don't think I want to touch the scales. Has anyone had any experience with this, or have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 9, 2015)

I would try an appliance dolly, one like this.  You should be able to rent a good one from U-haul, or your local rental shop.  They also make an electric powered stair climbing one, not sure where you might find one of those.  You have almost 400 lbs of machine there, so be careful and lift with your knees.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 9, 2015)

From Grizzly:

"MODEL G0759 MILL/DRILL WITH STAND AND DRO
Product Dimensions:
Weight..............................................................................................................................................................
280 lbs.
Width (side-to-side) x Depth (front-to-back) x Height...........................................................................
38 x 24 x 31 in"

I agree with Jim Dawson.  It seems like if you uncrate it and use a dolly you shouldn't have too many problems provided your stairs can handle the width of it.  I'd wrap it in a moving blanket and secure it to the dolly with ratcheting straps or something like that.  If you can secure a come along at the top of the stairs it would assist but more importantly be a pretty good safety precaution.


----------



## genec (Nov 9, 2015)

Lay and extension ladder on the stairs , Put a come along across the door frame upstairs , Take all the proper precautions for securing straps


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 9, 2015)

Separation from the stand will reduce the weight and lower the center of gravity.  If it were me, I would probably remove the table as well.  This will probably further reduce the weight by some 30% and also greatly reduce the size of machine envelope.  Looking at the parts diagram it looks like removing the two screws numbered 51  will permit the y axis lead screw to be removed.  If the gib #70 is loosened, the table and y axis saddle should slide off as a unit.  Page 41 in the manual gives the procedure for adjusting the gib after reassembly.

Moving almost 400 lbs. is a serious undertaking.  Moving it through your living space and up attic stairs will be even more daunting.  Neither of those disassemblies should affect the machine alignment.  You will have to adjust the gib on the way but this is not a difficult undertaking.  I would make up a mini pallet to protect the machine during the move.  Using a furniture dolly as Jim suggested is probably the best way to transport it then.

Good Luck!

Bob


----------



## middle.road (Nov 9, 2015)

There are a couple of styles larger than the one in the picture, larger and the belt rollers are longer.
We used one to move a Clawfoot tub out of a second floor apartment. (I thought that the stairs were going to give out.)
It was longer than the usual ones that you see, and I had two young turks helping.
I placed them in harms way at the bottom and all I had to do was balance the load at the handles.
I've used a lot of different dollies over the years and this one was quite a bit heftier and seemed easier. I think that
was because of the extra length.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 9, 2015)

I am with Jim.  Rent (or buy, it is $120 at home depot or lowes) an appliance dolly with the manual stair climbers.  I have one and mine has done yoeman work over and over hauling machines in and out of places with stairs.  280 lbs (going down stairs) is nothing with one of these.  The stair climber adds friction so you can wrestle it down one stair step at a time.

Note: this is not a "hand truck" with pneumatic tires...

The appliance dolly is rated for 800 lbs, and mine has moved that.... but not up or down stairs.

One lesson learned (from having moved my entire workshop 4 times , $#%^&*).  Always take the motor off.  A typical induction motor weighs 60+ lbs, and is easy to remove.  That weight can mean the difference between a manageable load and a pile of broken... stuff.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 9, 2015)

Hand truck is a great idea.
Will the steps support it? Some older (and new) stairways are precarious.
What is the back up plan if the person at the top loses balance? No one should be at the bottom. Repeat: Don't be under her if the giant at the top loses balance. What is the plan for traction on the steps?

I like the ramp idea. Not so sure about the ladder. I would consider using 2x4 on edge with rails between them. Ladder like. Consider an old mini-boggen as a slide. Make sure shes bolted to the pallet. Get a winch rated appropriately. Make sure the anchor is good.

Happy winching.
Daryl
MN


----------



## stupoty (Nov 9, 2015)

A friend of mine used a sofa lift company, it was quite cheep and quick.

If you have a window it would go through easily.

http://www.haulitup.co.uk/?gclid=Cj...Ik__PbQ9Ojz491bwMqyCFMV5N-U5wMyu8sBoCYIjw_wcB

That one says they can lift 400kg .

Stuart


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 10, 2015)

Well it is best to take them apart to clean the dried cosmoline off the ways and lead screws  along with the crap from the factory. So now is a good time.


----------



## silence dogood (Nov 10, 2015)

Dan,  I'm going to assume that the floor in your attic is able to support that load.  2x4 joists just will not make it.  Also, you might have vibration and noise transmit down below.  You may have to put a pad under the machine.  Sorry, if I'm being a wet blanket, but you got to think of the Frau.


----------

